# Paris 2005 : la bouffe du mois, avril...



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2005)

Je confirme définitivement: billets réservés.  :love: J'arrriiiveeeuh... 







*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2005)

à voté


----------



## fredmac75 (11 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (11 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (11 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (22 Février 2005)

*2005

3è jeudi de chaque mois : la bouffe du mois*


*Dates du quadrimestre 2005* ​


*10 mars*
*14 avril*
*19 mai*
*23 juin*
 





10 mars
*14 avril*
19 mai
23 juin

Lieu du RV






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon






*A partir de 19h30*






Nous avons le menu








			
				Le chef : Menu spécial ÆS a dit:
			
		

> ENTREES au choix
> 
> ¼uf poché à la fourme d'Ambert AOC
> Lentilles vertes du Puy-en-Velay et copeaux de jambon de Pays
> ...








*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (11 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (12 Mars 2005)

En iMovieTheater : 
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...

Brut sans le décorum :
ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...

Autre chose, sur le iDisk ils sont stockés au format QT compressé pour le net mais je peux vous les fournir dans un format supérieur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2005)

oups


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fredtravers (13 Mars 2005)

Je signale quand même à nouveau, que le 20 MAI n'est toujours pas un jeudi ...
C'est comme le 13 mai, un VENDREDI ...  


nb) on peut venir accompagné ?
nb2) à quelle heure ?


----------



## lumai (13 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> nb) on peut venir accompagné ?



Bien sûr !!! 



			
				fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> nb2) à quelle heure ?



À partir de 19h30, je pense...


----------



## Grug (13 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Je signale quand même à nouveau, que le 20 MAI n'est toujours pas un jeudi ...
> C'est comme le 13 mai, un VENDREDI ...
> 
> 
> ...


 du moment que le 20 mai ne tombe pas un venredi 13  :rateau:


----------



## golf (13 Mars 2005)

Mouarfff...
 :rose: J'ai posté en somnambule 
Bon, l'erreur est juste maintenant :rateau:

D'ailleurs, j'ai même pas regardé les fériés, ponts et autres viaducs pour voir si il n'y a pas mieux à faire  :mouais:  :modo:


----------



## fredtravers (14 Mars 2005)

c'est la faute à Kathy H ... et ses lunettes de sommeil ... on ne peut plus ecrire qu'en braille ... et là ... onzdrombe ...


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy *

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

* si cette dernière est remise du dîner d'hier soir ... pfff ... citrure de betinium, diete absolue, bien la peine de lui avoir sauvé la vie pour qu'elle soit attaquée sauvagement par un pigeon aux petits pois chez un copain gynéco obst ... pff ... heureusement qu'il a un Steinway pour m'amuser ... sinon je le dénoncerait au conseil de l'ordre pour tentative d'assassinat caractérisé !! 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (15 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> *J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PS  de kathy h :  je précise que la "Kathy" dont parle fredtravers ce n'est pas moi , mais sa femme ( c'est vrai que ça pourrait induire en erreur et on m'a déjà demandé en PV si il s'agissait de moi, lol,  ) .....................​


----------



## fredtravers (15 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> PS de kathy h : je précise que la "Kathy" dont parle fredtravers ce n'est pas moi , mais sa femme ( c'est vrai que ça pourrait induire en erreur et on m'a déjà demandé en PV si il s'agissait de moi, lol, ) .....................


ah ben oui, désolé 
et fredmac75 c'est pas moi ....  et puis kathy h..... vous êtes plus proche de l'âge de mon fils que de celui de ma femme ... :rose: .... qu'on va appeller kathy T   .... 
bon, elle se remet lentement, et pense que c'est la soupe de rutabagas au foie de flétan qui aurait été le vitriol en question ... 
affaire à suivre ...


----------



## nektarfl (18 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Grug (19 Mars 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> ah ben oui, désolé
> et fredmac75 c'est pas moi ....  et puis kathy h..... vous êtes plus proche de l'âge de mon fils que de celui de ma femme ... :rose: .... qu'on va appeller kathy T   ....
> bon, elle se remet lentement, et pense que c'est la soupe de rutabagas au foie de flétan qui aurait été le vitriol en question ...
> affaire à suivre ...


 ça serait pas plus simple avec des numeros ?


----------



## Napoléon (29 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
&#8211; N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Tyler (31 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
&#8211; N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_
- 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

si je sais compter on  sera moins de 10 ! allez on se bouge ,


----------



## Salmanazar8 (31 Mars 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
&#8211; N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_
- Salmanazar8 je ne sais pas encore  mais je confirme bientôt
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## valoriel (31 Mars 2005)

Et les nioubies ils peuvent venir?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et les nioubies ils peuvent venir?



c'est fait pour ça, justement 

inscrits-toi   

_vais pas tout faire, quand même_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Mars 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et les nioubies ils peuvent venir?



Quelle question ! Evidemment, même si certains des participants commencent à être des habitués et constituent un noyau dur, ce sont des rencontres inter-générationnelles dans lesquelles il n'y a pas de modérateurs, de cardinaux ou de posteurs d'en bas mais simplement des individus dont le lien de rencontre est la possession (actuelle ou future) d'un Mac et le site Macgeneration mais au moins on en parle au mieux cela est


----------



## kathy h (31 Mars 2005)

question : on est considèré comme un(e) nioub pendant combien de temps? un an?


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

ça dépend l'unité de mesure et la catégorie dans laquelle on veut se battre !

Je suis un nioub en Marcel Proust, mais plus en bouffe du mois !


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> question : on est considèré comme un(e) nioub pendant combien de temps? un an?



On est toujours le nioub de quelqu'un.  Certains le restent même pendant des années, la nioubitude n'est donc pas une science exacte. Pour l'instant, nous gardons quelques spécimens dans le labo des modos, sur lesquelles nous procédons à quelques expériences, mais pour l'instant nous n'obtenons aucun résultat probant. La nioubitude peut toucher n'importe qui, toutes les couches sociales et tout les âges.

Mais on peut s'en sortir. 

Bon, viendez le 14... On vous expliquera. :love:


----------



## golf (31 Mars 2005)

Tiens, le délégué suisse permanent, nioubie s'il en est à Paris, s'exprime 






*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
? N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_
- Salmanazar8 je ne sais pas encore  mais je confirme bientôt
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._


_________________________________​Bon, j'ai sorti mon carnet, il en manque à l'appel et à la pelle là  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'ai sorti mon carnet, il en manque à l'appel et à la pelle là  :mouais:  :rateau:



Ouais faut venir... si vous voulez voir un vrai Suisse en vrai...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais faut venir... si vous voulez voir un vrai Suisse en vrai...



un vrai 'tit suisse   avec le papier


----------



## golf (31 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais faut venir... si vous voulez voir un vrai Suisse en vrai...


Gaffe, les ch'tits suisses, c'est à la cocotte qu'on les faits :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe, les ch'tits suisses, c'est à la cocotte qu'on les faits :rateau:



Ou avec des fraises... :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Gaffe, les ch'tits suisses, c'est à la cocotte qu'on les faits :rateau:



nan: le papet vaudois, c'est avec de la saucisse aux choux   

miam  :love:


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

je lui donnerai des trucs, j'étais nioubie à Paris y'a deux ans 

(Golf: je crois que son titre officiel, c'est "Son Excellence Monsieur le Délégué suisse permanent auprès de Macgeneration en France".
Pour les majuscules, "SEMlDspadM en France" jettera un ½il à son Guide du Chef du Protocole, mais je crois que j'ai bon là   )

[Règle 1: repérez les acronymes, les français adorent en mettre partout dans les conversations]


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour les majuscules, "SEMlDspadM en France" jettera un ½il à son Guide du Chef du Protocole, mais je crois que j'ai bon là   )
> 
> [Règle 1: repérez les acronymes, les français adorent en mettre partout dans les conversations]



Tu veux que je monte avec Roger C., Jean-Pierre Z., ou Jean-Claude S.?   :love:


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais faut venir... si vous voulez voir un vrai Suisse en vrai...



Pffff... z'en ont déjà vu hein, même pas peur, même les filles elles brochent pas j'te jure !   
C'est Paris ici, on est vite blasé... amène ton passeport* ou on te croit pas !   




[Régle 2: à Paris, ne pas faire de blague sur la Coopé ou sur la Mig, ils comprennent pas franchement  :rateau: et ta blague tombe à plat]

* je n'accepte pas que le nouveau, l'ancien est trop facile à refaire par un lascard comme toi !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais faut venir... si vous voulez voir un vrai Suisse en vrai...



j'étais au Vatican pour les fêtes pascales


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je monte avec Roger C., Jean-Pierre Z., ou Jean-Claude S.?   :love:




Pierre-André D.  je préfère. C ou Z, franchement pas... garde-les pour les AES où je suis pas


----------



## golf (31 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ...Golf: je crois que son titre officiel, c'est "Son Excellence Monsieur le Délégué suisse permanent auprès de Macgeneration en France"...


Arff, c'est bien suisse ça, mettre des titres là une interjection suffit 
Ou pourquoi faire long quand on peut faire court   
Hein mes suissounnets préférés :rateau:


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'étais au Vatican pour les fêtes pascales



[Décodeur~dB ON]_Alors toi t'as vu le Pape mourir, s'envoler et retomber...   
Comment va le CERN ? On y meurt toujours subitement ?   _[Décodeur~dB OFF]


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pffff... z'en ont déjà vu hein, même pas peur, même les filles elles brochent pas j'te jure !
> C'est Paris ici, on est vite blasé... amène ton passeport* ou on te croit pas !
> 
> [Régle 2: à Paris, ne pas faire de blague sur la Coopé ou sur la Mig, ils comprennent pas franchement  :rateau: et ta blague tombe à plat]
> ...



ça tombe bien, j'ai demandé un nouveau passeport il y a deux semaines...  :love: 

_ça batoille sec par ici. Où est-ce qu'on va ruper ce soir là donc? Et pour la boisson j'espère que ça ne sera pas que des penatset. Je sens qu'on va tous se prendre une monstre canfrée. On va veiller à ne pas faire trop de chenit. golf, je prends quels tsausses? Parce qu'avec la cramine annoncée, on va cailler. Espérons quand même que Jean Rosset soit avec nous...

Bon, je prends le traclet et j'arrive. J'espère que tout ces nioubs ne seront pas trop épouairés par ces taborniauds. _



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Pierre-André D.  je préfère. C ou Z, franchement pas... garde-les pour les AES où je suis pas



Dommage que Michel F. nous aie quittés...  :love:


----------



## Amok (31 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ça batoille sec par ici. Où est-ce qu'on va ruper ce soir là donc? Et pour la boisson j'espère que ça ne sera pas que des penatset. Je sens qu'on va tous se prendre une monstre canfrée. On va veiller à ne pas faire trop de chenit. golf, je prends quels tsausses? Parce qu'avec la cramine annoncée, on va cailler. Espérons quand même que Jean Rosset soit avec nous...
> 
> Bon, je prends le traclet et j'arrive. J'espère que tout ces nioubs ne seront pas trop épouairés par ces taborniauds.



Jaquouille la fripouille était donc Suisse ? ca alors....


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Jaquouille la fripouille était donc Suisse ? ca alors....



Peut-être un p'tit-p'tit-p'tit-p'tit-p'tit-p'tit cousin vaudois.


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2005)

Faut pas que j'oublie mon dictionnaire, ma calure* !






* ce n'est pas une insulte, c'est même plutôt un compliment !


----------



## lumai (31 Mars 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas que j'oublie mon dictionnaire, ma calure* !



Parce que tu es Suisse ??? 

:affraid:


----------



## golf (31 Mars 2005)

Teo, tu gardes une place à côté de toi pour apprendre le genevois à Lumaï


----------



## Grug (31 Mars 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu es Suisse ???
> 
> :affraid:


 faut suivre Lumai, même moi qui ne fais pas des pieds et des mains pour être à coté du beau Teo, j'avais reussi à capter ça


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut suivre Lumai, même moi qui ne fais pas des pieds et des mains pour être à coté du beau Teo, j'avais reussi à capter ça



quand je ne suis pas là, le beau Teo a vite fait de me remplacer à ce que je vois


----------



## lumai (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut suivre Lumai, même moi qui ne fais pas des pieds et des mains pour être à coté du beau Teo, j'avais reussi à capter ça



Rho ben sans l'accent ça brouille les pistes aussi ! 
:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut suivre Lumai, même moi qui ne fais pas des pieds et des mains pour être à coté du beau Teo, j'avais reussi à capter ça



contentes-toi de faire des nageoires  :rateau:


----------



## golf (1 Avril 2005)

Ah mais chez les Suisses francophones, la subtilité n'est pas forcément dans l'accent 
Suffit de les suivre faire les actions à la mig pour comprendre :rateau:


----------



## Salmanazar8 (1 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc > and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
- N.ph..  vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- 

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> j'étais au Vatican pour les fêtes pascales



Tu aurais du y rester quelque jours de plus, tu aurais fait Paques et l'enterrement d'un Pape...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
- N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
- N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_
- Pitch

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

Surtout ne venez pas (comme ça j'aurai plus de Vulcania au dessert...) 

Allez.. on iniste... je sais que certain-es attendent un peu pour voir, mais tout n'est pas joué... on va avoir des heureuses surprises je suis sûr


----------



## ficelle (1 Avril 2005)

avec ce que m'a dit Teo hier soir sur ce nouveau resto, et la presence de mon Tylerounet, il est bien possible que je me joigne à vous pour cette prochaine edition...


----------



## teo (1 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> faut suivre Lumai, même moi qui ne fais pas des pieds et des mains pour être à coté du beau Teo, j'avais reussi à capter ça



beau Teo, beau Teo... j'l'avais pas vu passer celui-là...     :rose:  pfiou... comment dire... presque gêné... ça faisait longtemps qu'on me l'avait pas dit. Je me sens tout chose, surtout de la part d'un fort sympathique poisson comme toi ! 


(D'ailleurs *Bonne fête à tous les poissons !*)


----------



## yvos (1 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
- N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_
- Pitch
- yvos (inch'allah)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (2 Avril 2005)

Le chef : Menu spécial ÆS a dit:
			
		

> ENTREES au choix
> 
> ¼uf poché à la fourme d'Ambert AOC
> Lentilles vertes du Puy-en-Velay et copeaux de jambon de Pays
> ...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2005)

Sympa le menu...   Y a comme un petit arrière-goût d'AES Clermont... J'aime bien.  :love:


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> ​



bof bof il n'y a rien qui me dise la dedans... je n'aime pas trop la viande en plus,  je ne sais pas si je vais venir fianelement     :love:


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bof bof il n'y a rien qui me dise la dedans... je n'aime pas trop la viande en plus,  je ne sais pas si je vais venir fianelement     :love:



lacheuse  enfin c'est le menu suggéré  aller faut venir


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lacheuse  enfin c'est le menu suggéré  aller faut venir



... et j'amène un Opinel ® pour "mackie et sa saucisse sèche" V2  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> lacheuse  enfin c'est le menu suggéré  aller faut venir



bon je vais faire un effort,  

au fait qui veut s'occuper de rentrer mes chevaux  du pré quand je serai au resto ?


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... et j'amène un Opinel ® pour "mackie et sa saucisse sèche" V2  :rateau:



affûte le bien :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ... et j'amène un Opinel ® pour "mackie et sa saucisse sèche" V2  :rateau:



Encore des phrases codées que le commun des mortels ne peut pas comprendre?


----------



## sylko (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais faire un effort,
> 
> au fait qui veut s'occuper de rentrer mes chevaux  du pré quand je serai au resto ?



Mmmmm. J'adore le cheval. Surtout accompagné d'une sauce à l'ail.   

Bon, ben en parlant de bouffe... c'est l'heure!


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmm. J'adore le cheval. Surtout accompagné d'une sauce à l'ail.



Toi;  si tu viens au resto le 14 avril , tu vas avoir des ennuis  ( celui qui ose manger de la viande de cheval et le dire devant moi je lui crève les yeux.. si si  c'est vrai )


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Toi;  si tu viens au resto le 14 avril , tu vas avoir des ennuis  ( celui qui ose manger de la viande de cheval et le dire devant moi je lui crève les yeux.. si si  c'est vrai )



de toute façon je prend de l'agneau


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2005)

Moi je viens le 14, et j'aime le cheval... bien *saignant*.  :love:

Bon, à part ça, aucune grève de TGV prévue pour dans deux semaines?... :hein:  :hein:


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens le 14, et j'aime le cheval... bien *saignant*.  :love:



kathy ? je te passe le couteau ?


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Encore des phrases codées que le commun des mortels ne peut pas comprendre?




c'est un truc de geek des repas que tu comprendras si tu es là pour l'apéro du 14 ou si tu observes avec attention une certain petit film... ayant rapport avec ce sujet ou le précédent  il me semble que ce sujet y est abordé, mais j'en dit peut-être trop.

En tout cas la serveuse n'en est toujours pas revenue !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon je prend de l'agneau



*nous* prenons de l'agneau


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> kathy ? je te passe le couteau ?



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

surtout pas: elle va bien nous énucléer un suisse    :rateau:


----------



## teo (2 Avril 2005)

tant que c'est qu'un oeil !


----------



## kathy h (2 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tant que c'est qu'un oeil !



oh vous savez je ne vise pas tres bien alors un oeil ou autre chose, c'est le geste qui compte comme on dit non?


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oh vous savez je ne vise pas tres bien alors un oeil ou autre chose, c'est le geste qui compte comme on dit non?



mais fait attention, moi j'y suis pour rien


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> c'est un truc de geek des repas que tu comprendras si tu es là pour l'apéro du 14 ou si tu observes avec attention une certain petit film... ayant rapport avec ce sujet ou le précédent  il me semble que ce sujet y est abordé, mais j'en dit peut-être trop.
> 
> En tout cas la serveuse n'en est toujours pas revenue !



euh    en fait non


----------



## FANREM (2 Avril 2005)

Je viens sur mais comme je ne sais pas encore si je serai accompagné, je remplirai le tableau dans la semaine a venir


----------



## Tyler (3 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> avec ce que m'a dit Teo hier soir sur ce nouveau resto, et la presence de *mon Tylerounet*, il est bien possible que je me joigne à vous pour cette prochaine edition...



:love::love::love:

Vi Vi vi  !

Et même que tu vas venir mais que en plus on se verra aussi entre temps parce que je vais pas te lacher comme ça mon Ficelle adoré !


----------



## Cillian (3 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *nous* prenons de l'agneau



Bonsoir, 

Laissez m'en une part


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2005)

La cocotte est largement assez remplie pour qu'on puisse tous en avoir


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
- N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_
- yvos (inch'allah)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Pitch
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (5 Avril 2005)

Oui je sais j'ai dit que je viendrais, mais pour des raisons indépendantes de ma volonté( si si c'est vrai )  je ne pourrais certainement pas venir le 14 avril....

si j'arrive à me faire remplacer le 14 ( mais peu de chance) je viendrais... 

ça sera pour une autre fois, le temps passe si vite....

( disons 60 % de chance que je ne vienne pas et donc reste 40% de chance - ou de malchance au choix-  que je vienne )






*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
- N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_
- yvos (inch'allah)
- kathy h  ( oui je sais j'ai changé de place :  je devais venir mais  depuis aujourd'hui, il y a un gros point d'interrogation ) 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Pitch
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (5 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
- Lumai (à priori je serai là  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
- N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_
- yvos (inch'allah)
- kathy h ( oui je sais j'ai changé de place : je devais venir mais depuis aujourd'hui, il y a un gros point d'interrogation ) 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Pitch
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fredmac75 (6 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- Kathy h ( cette fois ci je serai là ) 
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
- N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_
- yvos (inch'allah)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Pitch
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (6 Avril 2005)

quand vous faites un "citer " merci de prendre le plus récent car  parfois il y a des changements, 
par exemple "Kathy h" a changé de place:  je ne suis plus dans "je viens c'est sûr", en revanche depuis , "Lumai" a ajouté son nom, ect... donc cette version n'est plus à jour . si tout le monde fait cela et ne prend pas la dernière version,  on ne sera plus qui vient ou qui ne vient pas au final 
Merci

Comme j'ai repris la dernière version , il te faut de nouveau ajouter ton nom,  bon je  vais le faire






*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
- Lumai (à priori je serai là  )
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
- N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_
- yvos (inch'allah)
- kathy h ( oui je sais j'ai changé de place : je devais venir mais depuis aujourd'hui, il y a un gros point d'interrogation ) 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Pitch
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (6 Avril 2005)

Merci de faire le ménage, Kathy H !


----------



## kathy h (6 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Merci de faire le ménage, Kathy H !



non mais c'était pour rendre service,     :love:


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2005)

Ca c'est du travail bien fait... si j'étais Golf je me ferai du soucis pour mon poste de GO !   
Si tu peux pas venir, on en sera tout déçu. Mais bon. On sait bien que certains impératifs.. sont impératifs !


----------



## kathy h (6 Avril 2005)

bon voilà le problème : comme je serai sur Paris depuis 9 h du mat;  c'est un ami qui devait s'occuper de mes chevaux, chat et chiens ( vous les avez tous vu en photo dans "postez vos plus belles photos" lol) 

Or, il ne peut plus venir, donc je suis obligée de rentrer chez moi ( 60 km de Paris ) pour m'occuper de ma petite famille ( quand je pense que je n'ai ni enfant ni mari pour être libre, pfffff  c'est malin...  ) 

bref je vous raconte ma vie , mais ne pleurez pas : il y a pire ( comme dirais Moustic )

Si je trouve une personne dévouée pour passez chez moi,  je viendrais, voilà , mais je ne le serai peut-être qu'au dernier moment ; mais si j'ai bien compris quand il y en a pour 10 il y en a pour 11 ...

.  :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2005)

c'est ou exactement l'adresse ?


----------



## kathy h (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est ou exactement l'adresse ?



si tu es au resto , tu ne peux pas en même temps t'occuper de toute ma petite famille    :love:

Solution  la prochaine réuinon du mois de mai : on l'a fait chez moi comme ça je suis sur d'être là 
( et puis c'est tres grand ; on pourrait même faire un barbecue ) quoi que , avant de vous ninviter chez moi j'aimerais quand meme voir vos têtes avant      

voilà une vieille photo du barbecue : mais si:  au fond juste devant le mur, c'est un barbecue fait à l'ancienne avec des vieilles pierre    ( tout est vieux chez moi  )


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si tu es au resto , tu ne peux pas en même temps t'occuper de toute ma petite famille    :love:
> 
> Solution  la prochaine réuinon du mois de mai : on l'a fait chez moi comme ça je suis sur d'être là
> ( et puis c'est tres grand ; on pourrait même faire un barbecue ) quoi que



ça peu être a l'autre bout du monde je viendrai quand même :love:


----------



## golf (6 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si tu es au resto , tu ne peux pas en même temps t'occuper de toute ma petite famille    :love:
> 
> Solution  la prochaine réuinon du mois de mai : on l'a fait chez moi comme ça je suis sur d'être là
> ( et puis c'est tres grand ; on pourrait même faire un barbecue ) quoi que , avant de vous ninviter chez moi j'aimerais quand meme voir vos têtes avant


Chiche   
Un samedi ou dimanche de mai ou juin  :love: 




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça peu être a l'autre bout du monde je viendrai quand même :love:


Mackie, tu prendras 5 gouttes de bromure avec ton Tranxene :rateau:


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2005)

Bon, on a tous des mines pas très tibulaires... surtout quand les hommes sont mal -voire pas pour certains- rasés.

Mais on est de grands tendres (surtout certains ). On est pas méchants. Même en groupe.

Bon en même temps on a jamais testé avec un helvète expatrié + un 2e en goguette... Ca reste à voir si on peut nous maitriser.

J'essaierai d'être sage.


----------



## kathy h (6 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on a tous des mines pas très tibulaires... surtout quand les hommes sont mal -voire pas pour certains- rasés.
> 
> Mais on est de grands tendres (surtout certains ). On est pas méchants. Même en groupe.
> 
> ...




Et bien puisque certains sont d'accord pour faire 60 km pour un barbecue, je lance l'idée pour le mois de juin ( il fera beau , enfin j'espère )


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2005)

tu héberge aussi ?


----------



## kathy h (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu héberge aussi ?



avec l'autorisation écrite de tes parents?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu héberge aussi ?



gaffe: la nuit il ronfle très fort  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (6 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> gaffe: la nuit il ronfle très fort  :rateau:



si j'héberge c'est dans les boxes avec les chevaux, la paille c'est confortable


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si j'héberge c'est dans les boxes avec les chevaux, la paille c'est confortable



comme ça, il aura bien chaud


----------



## FANREM (8 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
- Lumai (à priori je serai là  )
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- Fanrem (finalement tout seul)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
- N.ph..  _vérifie ce soir avec son interne préférée_
- yvos (inch'allah)
- kathy h ( oui je sais j'ai changé de place : je devais venir mais depuis aujourd'hui, il y a un gros point d'interrogation ) 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Pitch
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fredtravers (8 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si j'héberge c'est dans les boxes avec les chevaux, la paille c'est confortable


Là, vous nous le jouez façon Mireille d'Arc dans < Ne nous fâchons pas > ... 
Nous avons réunion de conseil syndical, reportée pour la troisième fois, donc pas de Kathy T ni de Fred T ...
Next time ? 
Barbacue at the campagne, why not ? mais chacun apporte son écot, sinon, pas question de venir.
Mais bon, la dernière fois qu'on nous a fait sortir de la Capitale ( Gressey, c'est joliii ) , pour allez cotoyer des chevaux, il a fait un temps de chien, on était fait comme des rats, car on s'est perdu lamentablement, j'ai été intoxiqué par une saucisse sauvage, une de mes migire a été attaquée par une épine microscopique dans un oeil, l'autre étrainait ses chaussures de marche et s'est retrouvée avec des < lampes > plein les pieds, seule ma chère et tendre en est ressortie indemne, quoi que, le retour à 3 h du matin dimanche soir, ce fut épique.
Mais bon, si on vient casqués, végétariens, en chaussures de ski, en partant 8 jours avant, ça devrait aller ...


----------



## kathy h (8 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Là, vous nous le jouez façon Mireille d'Arc dans < Ne nous fâchons pas > ...
> Nous avons réunion de conseil syndical, reportée pour la troisième fois, donc pas de Kathy T ni de Fred T ...
> Next time ?
> Barbacue at the campagne, why not ? mais chacun apporte son écot, sinon, pas question de venir.
> ...




Incroyable le hasard quand même ; j'habite pas tres loin de GRESSEY ,
En plus il me s emble reconnaître l'endroit de la photo c'est situé à Bonneville, je connais bien cet endroit, j'y vais souvent à cheval.....   trop drôle
Faites attention quand même il y a du jus dans les fils blanc


----------



## Nephou (8 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
- Lumai (à priori je serai là  )
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- Fanrem (finalement tout seul)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- napoleon (réponse définititve as soon as possible)
- yvos (inch'allah)
- kathy h ( oui je sais j'ai changé de place : je devais venir mais depuis aujourd'hui, il y a un gros point d'interrogation ) 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Pitch
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Napoléon (8 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
- Lumai (à priori je serai là  )
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- Fanrem (finalement tout seul)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- yvos (inch'allah)
- kathy h ( oui je sais j'ai changé de place : je devais venir mais depuis aujourd'hui, il y a un gros point d'interrogation ) 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Pitch
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage...


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ficelle (8 Avril 2005)

c'est quoi la date limite pour dire qu'on vient ?


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

2 jours avant


----------



## kathy h (8 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 2 jours avant



et bien moi je ne pourrais pas le savoir avant le jour même


----------



## lumai (8 Avril 2005)

Au pire on se serrera !


----------



## kathy h (8 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Au pire on se serrera !



sinon je ne mangerai pas, je vous regarderais manger   

au fait vous avez vu la photo de fredtravers plus haut : et bien le hasard  fait que je connais tres bien cet endroit ( pas tres loin de chez moi) j'y vais souvent à cheval


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> sinon je ne mangerai pas, je vous regarderais manger



il restera toujours mes genoux pour une femme :love:


----------



## kathy h (8 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il restera toujours mes genoux pour une femme :love:



alors là tu rêves,     

Et si j'avais pris 50 kg de plus par rapport à mon photo ...   ( donc 100 kg sur tes genoux? )


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> alors là tu rêves,
> 
> Et si j'avais pris 50 kg de plus par rapport à mon photo ...   ( donc 100 kg sur tes genoux? )



je ne crois pas  :love:


----------



## fredtravers (8 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ...au fait vous avez vu la photo de fredtravers plus haut : et bien le hasard  fait que je connais tres bien cet endroit ( pas tres loin de chez moi) j'y vais souvent à cheval


Dimanche en 15, les arbres étaient en fleurs, c'était assez extraordinaire, j'avoue ...
En plus il y avait comme un parfum d'herbes fraiches ... bref rien à voir avec ce week end qui s'annonce remarquablement hivernal !
Nous resterons à Paris sans bouger, au coin du salon à bouqiner, je me sens pas d'humeur à marcher sous la pluie et dans la glaise  

Bon la prochaine ch'tite bouffe c'est le 16 juin ? 

nb) vous leur mettez combien de volts/amperes à ces pauvres clotures ????


----------



## kathy h (8 Avril 2005)

fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche en 15, les arbres étaient en fleurs, c'était assez extraordinaire, j'avoue ...
> En plus il y avait comme un parfum d'herbes fraiches ... bref rien à voir avec ce week end qui s'annonce remarquablement hivernal !
> Nous resterons à Paris sans bouger, au coin du salon à bouqiner, je me sens pas d'humeur à marcher sous la pluie et dans la glaise
> 
> ...



La prochaine fois que tu ira voir tes amis, passe à la maison avec eux boire un verre , c'est juste à côté.. ( je te donne mon téléphone en privé )   

PS peut-être même que je les connais...


----------



## golf (8 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi la date limite pour dire qu'on vient ?


Etant donné que le restaurateur fait partie des nôtres, il suit régulièrement le fil, le jeudi midi sera donc une limite raisonnable 



			
				fredtravers a dit:
			
		

> Bon la prochaine ch'tite bouffe c'est le 16 juin ?


Si c'est de la bouffe de Paris qui te préoccupe, c'est par ici : Paris : 2005 : la bouffe du mois, mai : le 19 mai... 
Comme traditionnellement, ce fil de mai sera ouvert dans la foulée de la bouffe d'avril


----------



## fredtravers (8 Avril 2005)

Le choc des mots
Le poids dez zimages !






Bon, ceci dit, je crains que ce week end ..... 











			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est de la bouffe de Paris qui te préoccupe, c'est par ici : Paris : 2005 : la bouffe du mois, mai : le 19 mai...
> Comme traditionnellement, ce fil de mai sera ouvert dans la foulée de la bouffe d'avril



merci


----------



## golf (9 Avril 2005)

17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon

Au menu : 
	
​http://www.chantairelle.com/chantairelle/intro-fr.html


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2005)

J - 4  ​






17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​


----------



## golf (11 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon 



			
				Le chef : Menu spécial ÆS à 22 ¤uros a dit:
			
		

> ENTREES au choix
> 
> ¼uf poché à la fourme d'Ambert AOC
> Lentilles vertes du Puy-en-Velay et copeaux de jambon de Pays
> ...




*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
- Lumai (à priori je serai là  )
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- Fanrem (finalement tout seul)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- yvos (inch'allah)
- kathy h (un gros point d'interrogation ) 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Pitch
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage...


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2005)

j'ai déjà fait mon choix du menu 

Au vue des participant-es, j'espère que nous saurons nous tenir pour pas faire honte à Lumai... seule charmante représentante de la gent féminine à ce jour.
Alors les gars, on se la jouera pas trop bourrin, hein ? Keep the fraicheur


----------



## kathy h (11 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon 
​

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
- Lumai (à priori je serai là  )
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- Fanrem (finalement tout seul)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- yvos (inch'allah)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Pitch
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Kathy ( il y a de moins en moins de chance que je puisse venir.... amusez vous bien ) .


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (11 Avril 2005)

zut... j'espérais encore  allez peut-être que quand même...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon 



			
				Le chef : Menu spécial ÆS à 22 ¤uros a dit:
			
		

> ENTREES au choix
> 
> ¼uf poché à la fourme d'Ambert AOC
> Lentilles vertes du Puy-en-Velay et copeaux de jambon de Pays
> ...



*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
- Lumai (à priori je serai là  )
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- Fanrem (finalement tout seul)
- Stargazer

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- nektarfl (si effectivement j'ai bien physiquement déménagé aux portes de Paris)
- yvos (inch'allah)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Pitch
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Kathy ( il y a de moins en moins de chance que je puisse venir.... amusez vous bien ) .


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (11 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> zut... j'espérais encore  allez peut-être que quand même...



Je ne serai que jeudi dans l'A.MIdi si je peux venir ou pas, donc pour la réservation c'est un peu lèger, mais sinon je passerais pour vous regarder manger...


----------



## nektarfl (11 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon 
​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab (ce coup ci c'est sûr)
- Teo 
- Tyler (et oui !  )
- Lumai (à priori je serai là  )
- fredmac75 (voiture toujours aussi pourrie)
- Fanrem (finalement tout seul)
- Stargazer
- nektarfl (qui n'aura effectivement pas encore déménagé aux portes de Paris, et donc pourra rapatrier quelqu'un sur l'est parisien au retour (A4))

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- yvos (inch'allah)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Pitch
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Kathy ( il y a de moins en moins de chance que je puisse venir.... amusez vous bien ) .


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Je ne serai que jeudi dans l'A.MIdi si je peux venir ou pas, donc pour la réservation c'est un peu lèger, mais sinon je passerais pour vous regarder manger...




je suis sûr qu'on pourrait te faire une chtite place au cas où autour de la table (et pas que sur les genoux !  ), et puis y'a aussi tellement de choses dans les assiettes


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon 
​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab
- Teo 
- Tyler
- Lumai 
- fredmac75 
- Fanrem
- Stargazer
- nektarfl (qui pourra rapatrier quelqu'un sur l'est parisien au retour (A4))
- Pitch

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- yvos (inch'allah)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Kathy ( il y a de moins en moins de chance que je puisse venir.... amusez vous bien ) .


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (12 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je suis sûr qu'on pourrait te faire une chtite place au cas où autour de la table (et pas que sur les genoux !  ), et puis y'a aussi tellement de choses dans les assiettes



et bien j'ai presque trouvé quelqu'un pour jeudi soir pour s'occuper de toute ma petite famille, donc de "je ne viens pas" je repasse à "je viendrais sans doute" , quel suspens,    :love: 

bises et à jeudi .


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab
- Teo 
- Tyler
- Lumai 
- fredmac75 
- Fanrem
- Stargazer
- nektarfl (qui pourra rapatrier quelqu'un sur l'est parisien au retour (A4))
- Pitch

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- fredtravers < le doc >  and kathy 
- yvos (inch'allah)
- Kathy 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Grug


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (12 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bises et à jeudi .



A jeudi kathy :love:


----------



## golf (12 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> A jeudi kathy :love:


T'as pas oublié qq chose :


----------



## kathy h (12 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas oublié qq chose :



quelqu'un l'a fait pour moi....

PS : J'espère que c'est pas trop galère pour se garer pas trop loin du resto  






*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab
- Teo 
- Tyler
- Lumai 
- fredmac75 
- Fanrem
- Stargazer
- nektarfl (qui pourra rapatrier quelqu'un sur l'est parisien au retour (A4))
- Pitch
- Kathy h ( à 95 %   :love: )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- yvos (inch'allah)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Grug
- fredtravers


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (12 Avril 2005)

Parking autour du Panthéon avec un peu de patience  
Mais aussi un parking public rue Soufflot 

Version bouffe de Paris de la roulette russe : le dernier arrivé paie l'apéro :rateau:

Ouverture des jeux : 19h30  ​


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2005)

Ca sera pas moi !


----------



## kathy h (12 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ca sera pas moi !



elle vient la dame là ?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> elle vient la dame là ?



Oui oui elle vient la dame !


----------



## kathy h (12 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui elle vient la dame !



si tu viens habillé(e) comme sur la photo .... ça risque d'être marrand, pas cape? cape?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si tu viens habillé(e) comme sur la photo .... ça risque d'être marrand, pas cape? cape?



nous sommes honorablement connus, là-bas


----------



## kathy h (12 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes honorablement connus, là-bas



dans ce cas c'est peut-être préférable que je ne vienne pas.. je ne suis pas très sortable ( en plus je suis très très bavarde, trop selon mes ex...    )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas c'est peut-être préférable que je ne vienne pas.. je ne suis pas très sortable ( en plus je suis très très bavarde, trop selon mes ex...    )



no problem


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si tu viens habillé(e) comme sur la photo .... ça risque d'être marrand, pas cape? cape?



Je viendrai sans cape ....


----------



## lumai (12 Avril 2005)

et avec tes frisettes ??? :love:


----------



## kathy h (12 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et avec tes frisettes ??? :love:



oui les frisettes, les frisettes, les frisettes...


----------



## nektarfl (12 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un l'a fait pour moi....
> 
> PS : J'espère que c'est pas trop galère pour se garer pas trop loin du resto


Oui, j'espère aussi parce que la plupart des places dans Paris sont limitées à 1m80 (moi je passe, mais pas mon véhicule)



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Parking autour du Panthéon avec un peu de patience
> Mais aussi un parking public rue Soufflot


J'espère qu'ils sont d'une hauteur suffisante!!



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Version bouffe de Paris de la roulette russe : le dernier arrivé paie l'apéro :rateau:
> 
> Ouverture des jeux : 19h30  ​


Bon en me débrouillant bien, je peux certainement être l'un des premiers, ce qui veut dire qu'à chaque fois que quelqu'un arrive, il est le dernier en liste .... le premier arrivé ne risque-t-il pas de ne pas se souvenir de la soirée?


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et avec tes frisettes ??? :love:





			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> oui les frisettes, les frisettes, les frisettes...



Si le temps le permet !


----------



## nektarfl (12 Avril 2005)

Méffie toi, si il pleut, tu seras en retard, effectivement, non serons alors un jour pluvieux (plus vieux pour ceux qu'auraient pas saisi)


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2005)

je vais devoir ressortir mon sextant et ma boussole si on vient habillé en avatar et surtout pas me raser ...    

C'est Golf qui va apprécier... je lui dois... non, je dis rien faut que je le prenne par surprise


----------



## Stargazer (12 Avril 2005)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> Bon en me débrouillant bien, je peux certainement être l'un des premiers, ce qui veut dire qu'à chaque fois que quelqu'un arrive, il est le dernier en liste .... le premier arrivé ne risque-t-il pas de ne pas se souvenir de la soirée?



Concept fort interessant ..   :rateau:


----------



## lumai (12 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si le temps le permet !


 bon vous me verrez pas souvent écrire ça : espérons qu'il pleuve !!!   



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> je vais devoir ressortir mon sextant et ma boussole si on vient habillé en avatar et surtout pas me raser ...
> 
> C'est Golf qui va apprécier... je lui dois... non, je dis rien faut que je le prenne par surprise


 Tu vas être tout piquant ??? :sick:


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas être tout piquant ??? :sick:




Pour toi* je me rase alors 


et les autres demoiselles...


----------



## Cillian (12 Avril 2005)

Heu!... Déguisé en avatar, j'me sens pas _trait_ bien sur ce coup là!   

P.S. : Par contre le clin d'½il doit pouvoir se faire


----------



## Grug (12 Avril 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Heu!... Déguisé en avatar, j'me sens pas _trait_ bien sur ce coup là!
> 
> P.S. : Par contre le clin d'½il doit pouvoir se faire


 alors que moi, c'est facile


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2005)

Quand on en aura fini avec le Panthéon, je me demande si je vais pas aller faire un tour... à New York...

... en passant par le Rexclub...



> RETURN TO NEW YORK
> 
> DJs : Arthur Baker (Wacked Rec / UK), Pedro Winter (Ed Banger Rec / Fr), Justice (Ed Banger Rec / Fr), Bones and Ramsey (Machine Club / Hoxton / UK)
> 
> *special : Alex James (Blur) vs Peter Hook (New Order)*



si y'a des volontaires...


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> alors que moi, c'est facile



des nageoires ?    un tuba ?


----------



## golf (13 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas c'est peut-être préférable que je ne vienne pas.. je ne suis pas très sortable ( en plus je suis très très bavarde, trop selon mes ex...    )


Ben viens, juste pour découvrir qu'on trouve toujours plus bavard que soi 


[private joke] Teo, rases toi, à moins que tu ne veuilles faire velcro [/private joke]


----------



## maousse (13 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab
- Teo 
- Tyler
- Lumai 
- fredmac75 
- Fanrem
- Stargazer
- nektarfl (qui pourra rapatrier quelqu'un sur l'est parisien au retour (A4))
- Pitch
- Kathy h ( à 95 %   :love: )
- maousse

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- yvos (inch'allah)


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Grug
- fredtravers


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fbethe (13 Avril 2005)

Salut à toutes et à tous....

C'est moi le restaurateur du chantairelle.... je vous surveille...

Alors compte tenu des livraisons d'Auvergne...

Le mijoté d'agneau est remplacé par "Emincés de volaille à la forestière"...  

J'ai demandé l'autorisation à M. GOLF  

merci à demain

Frédéric


----------



## teo (13 Avril 2005)

va falloir mettre les rallonges...  jamais vu autant de monde...

Alors table en long ou table en rond ? 



			
				fbethe a dit:
			
		

> Alors compte tenu des livraisons d'Auvergne...
> 
> Le mijoté d'agneau est remplacé par "Emincés de volaille à la forestière"...



... moi je prend ça de suite ! :miam:


----------



## golf (13 Avril 2005)

Ravi de t'avoir parmi nous maousse 






*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon 



			
				Le chef : Menu spécial ÆS à 22 ¤uros a dit:
			
		

> ENTREES au choix
> 
> ¼uf poché à la fourme d'Ambert AOC
> Lentilles vertes du Puy-en-Velay et copeaux de jambon de Pays
> ...


*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Fab'Fab
- Teo 
- Tyler
- Lumai 
- fredmac75 
- Fanrem
- Stargazer
- nektarfl (qui pourra rapatrier quelqu'un sur l'est parisien au retour (A4))
- Pitch
- Kathy h ( à 95 %   :love: )
- maousse


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- yvos (inch'allah)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Grug
- fredtravers


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macinside (13 Avril 2005)

fbethe a dit:
			
		

> Le mijoté d'agneau est remplacé par "Emincés de volaille à la forestière"...
> 
> J'ai demandé l'autorisation à M. GOLF



quoi ?   Alain file tout de suite chercher de l'agneau a rungis


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon 
​*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Teo 
- Tyler
- Lumai 
- fredmac75 
- Fanrem
- Stargazer
- nektarfl (qui pourra rapatrier quelqu'un sur l'est parisien au retour (A4))
- Pitch
- Kathy h ( à 95 %   :love: )
- maousse


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- yvos (inch'allah)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Grug
- fredtravers
- Fab'Fab (on m'a encore collé un tournage à partir de 20h...  )


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (13 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon 
​*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Teo 
- Tyler
- Lumai 
- fredmac75 
- Fanrem
- Stargazer
- nektarfl (qui pourra rapatrier quelqu'un sur l'est parisien au retour (A4))
- Pitch
- Kathy h 
- maousse


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- yvos (inch'allah)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Grug
- fredtravers
- Fab'Fab (on m'a encore collé un tournage à partir de 20h...  )


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​
coool je viens de voir dans le menu qu'il y  un plat sans viande, sympa de penser au presque végétariens.  :love: 

j'espère qu'elle est bonne cette tarte ( sans viande)   

bon et comme je conduis apres ( plus de 60 km à faire : pas d'alcool ) j'epère qu'il y a de l'eau


----------



## MacEntouziast (13 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon 
​*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Teo 
- Tyler
- Lumai 
- fredmac75 
- Fanrem
- Stargazer
- nektarfl (qui pourra rapatrier quelqu'un sur l'est parisien au retour (A4))
- Pitch
- Kathy h 
- maousse
- Macentouziast


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- yvos (inch'allah)

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Grug
- fredtravers
- Fab'Fab (on m'a encore collé un tournage à partir de 20h...  )


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (14 Avril 2005)

Et zut [§£#å»Á#¿] pour Fab 
Bon :
1/ on se fera une bouffe spéciale avec toi 
2/ faut qu'on cause du resto de mai


----------



## yvos (14 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon 
​ *Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Teo 
- Tyler
- Lumai 
- fredmac75 
- Fanrem
- Stargazer
- nektarfl (qui pourra rapatrier quelqu'un sur l'est parisien au retour (A4))
- Pitch
- Kathy h 
- maousse
- Macentouziast


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Grug
- fredtravers
- Fab'Fab (on m'a encore collé un tournage à partir de 20h...  )
 - yvos (inch'allah) :hein:

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## MacEntouziast (14 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Parking autour du Panthéon avec un peu de patience
> Mais aussi un parking public rue Soufflot


Pour ceusses qui viennent en voiture et, ne veulent pas enrichir VINCI (parkings payant), il est préférable d'arriver entre 18h et 18h30 (quitte ensuite à faire une petite balade dans les rues du quartier), tourner autour du Panthéon, en faisant le circuit suivant : rue Clovis, rue Descartes, rue Thouin, rue de l'Estrapade, rue d'Ulm et Panthéon, ou bien se poster dans une des allées des quatre parkings de surface autour du Panthéon et guetter le départ de quelqu'un, parce qu'après 18h45, la tension sur les places libres, grimpe brutalement à cause de la rue Mouffetard qui est extrêmement  fréquentée.
Voili, voilou.


----------



## ficelle (14 Avril 2005)

*jeudi 14 avril*





17, rue Laplace 75005 Paris
Tel 01 46 33 18 59
A 100 mètres du Panthéon 
​ *Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- WebO
- Lemmy
- golf
- macinside
- Cillian
- Teo 
- Tyler
- Lumai 
- fredmac75 
- Fanrem
- Stargazer
- nektarfl (qui pourra rapatrier quelqu'un sur l'est parisien au retour (A4))
- Pitch
- Kathy h 
- maousse
- Macentouziast
- ficelle


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- Salmanazar8 désolé de ne pas être de la fête 
- Nephou  _à cause d'une soirée "officielle/boulot" à laquelle je ne peux pas ne pas aller m'a-t-on fait comprendre_ désolé 
- Napoléon, pour la prochaine fois, dommage..
- Grug
- fredtravers
- Fab'Fab (on m'a encore collé un tournage à partir de 20h...  )
 - yvos (inch'allah) :hein:

_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________ 
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et zut [§£#å»Á#¿] pour Fab
> Bon :
> 1/ on se fera une bouffe spéciale avec toi
> 2/ faut qu'on cause du resto de mai



Ben merci.

en fait, pour les deux prochains mois, je suis booké les jeudis soir et vendredis soir...


Le mardi soir, je suis libre...


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Ben merci.
> 
> en fait, pour les deux prochains mois, je suis booké les jeudis soir et vendredis soir...
> 
> ...




faudra qu'on se fasse des soirées tranquillou le mardi alors, petit comité, pas trop tard


----------



## ficelle (14 Avril 2005)

j'ai un petit cadeau pour toi, Teo


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un petit cadeau pour toi, Teo




oh mais fallait pas ! 

enfin, si...

si c'est ce que je crois savoir que c'est, y'a des big hugs qui vont pas se perdre !   

vu l'heure à laquelle je pars je serai pas le premier


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2005)

prem's


----------



## nektarfl (15 Avril 2005)

Désolé Lemmy, le prem's, c'était moi ce soir...
Je poste pour dire à tous que je suis bien rentré à bon port.
A la prochaine
Je vais me coucher!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Lemmy, le prem's, c'était moi ce soir...
> Je poste pour dire à tous que je suis bien rentré à bon port.
> A la prochaine
> Je vais me coucher!



on compte sur toi


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2005)

Y font des abos TGV, des réducs?...


----------



## golf (15 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Le mardi soir, je suis libre...





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> faudra qu'on se fasse des soirées tranquillou le mardi alors, petit comité, pas trop tard


Nous confirmons 



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> prem's


Hi 
Le vieux râleur qui manque l'ouverture de la nuit   
00h00
00h01 Tisane
00h00 Dodo  



			
				nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> Je poste pour dire à tous que je suis bien rentré à bon port.


Toi, oui mais le mackie, tu l'as pas oublié dans le coffre  :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2005)

Bien rentré aussi, très bonne soirée, juste un peu fatigué par les dernières bières.
Faudra recommencer pour mélanger les tablées, à 19 c'était impossible de rencontrer tout le monde et les afters n'y ont pas suffit (et non, je n'ai pas fini la nuit sur les Grands Boulevards )

J'attend _Gala_ avec impatience, j'ai eu l'impression que ça flashait plus que d'habitude 


Courage à ceux et celles qui se sont levés très tôt, ce soir, week-end


----------



## MacEntouziast (15 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ....Courage à ceux et celles qui se sont levés très tôt, .....


 Oumphrr, c'est vrai que ce matin, c'était particulièrement gratiné (5h30 !!! ) Super soirée, bonne bouffe, et bonne ambiance !! Bonne journée à tous


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2005)

elle est très sympa kathy h en tout cas :love:


----------



## kathy h (15 Avril 2005)

j'ai dû rater quelque chose hier soir en partant la première...quelle idiote ( mais bon ma copine était fatiguée et je l'ai raccompagné chez elle,  alors..... )  faut dire que les 2 tables séparées c'est pas super pour parler avec tout le monde.
Faudra trouver autre chose pour la prochaine fois. 

mais bon ambiance super sympa  malgré ce problème de communication impossible; en plus impossible  d'arriver à mettre une tête sur un pseudo .

Je me souviens bien des têtes mais je n'arrive plus du tout à mettre un pseudo sur ( les têtes)  c'est quasi impossible : 

Cela ne veut absolument pas dire que je n'ai pas fait attention aux autres au contraire,  mais chaque personne qui arrive donne son prénom ou son pseudo, ça va trés vite et quand vous parlez avec une personne vous ne lui demandez plus ensuite son pseudo. Moralité je ne sais pas qui est qui....

je reprends la liste, vous allez m'aider : 


 WebO: 
- Lemmy: OK :  je met un visage sur son nom 

- golf: facile le seul barbu 
- macinside: facile il était assit à ma droite 
- Cillian : 
- Teo : OK je me souviens 
- Tyler: 
- Lumai : facile c'était la seule femme ( avec moi) 
- fredmac75 :  il me semble.... ( père d'un petit graçon de 3 ans non? ) .  
- Fanrem: 
- Stargazer: maintenant je sais  il aime la tisane     (en fait  je mêne mon enquête en privé   ) 
- nektarfl : ( c'est pas toi qui avait ce magnifique Nikon par hasard ? ) 
- Pitch
- Kathy h : elle aussi je me souviens 
- maousse :
- Macentouziast: maintenant je sais ( il me l'a dit ) il était en face de golf. 
- ficelle: 

C'est dramatique : je n'arrive à mettre presque aucune tête sous les pseudos et pourtant je n'avais pas mon bandeau . 

La prochaine fois je prendrai des notes 

Aidez moi


----------



## sylko (15 Avril 2005)

Au bout de quatre ou cinq AES, ça devrait aller mieux.


----------



## kathy h (15 Avril 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Au bout de quatre ou cinq AES, ça devrait aller mieux.



4 ou 5 ans tu crois que ça va suffire?  

non la prochaine fois je viendrai avec mon numérique et je ferai des photos, quoi que cela ne me donnera pas plus le pseudo des personnes sur les photos, pffff faut trouver un truc .


Mackie : merci du compliment : je suis donc une femme "tres sympa": c'est marrand habituellement on dit de moi : c'est une vraie garce    , je devais être dans mon bon jour, ne pas se fier aux apparences je suis trés méchante et pas sympa du tout


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mackie : merci du compliment : je suis donc une femme "tres sympa": c'est marrand habituellement on dit de moi : c'est une vraie garce    , je devais être dans mon bon jour, ne pas se fier aux apparences je suis trés méchante et pas sympa du tout



tu a illuminé ce repas de ta présence :love:


----------



## fredmac75 (15 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a illuminé ce repas de ta présence :love:


Mackie va y mollo avec le cirage de pompe ....  

Sinon, soirée agréable, bien animée par le nom moins légendaire golf et par Kathie... (qui va devenir une légende) ...


----------



## kathy h (15 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a illuminé ce repas de ta présence :love:



arrête ça ne marche pas... je suis complètement insensible à ce genre de compliment  :rateau: 

P.S. surtout venant d'un Mackie     

( c'est ça d'avoir une réputation  sur macgé, grillé le mec hé hé   )



			
				fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Mackie va y mollo avec le cirage de pompe ....
> 
> Sinon, soirée agréable, bien animée par le nom moins légendaire golf et par Kathie... (qui va devenir une légende) ...



Une légende mais quoi? pfffff tu sais bien que sans le bandeau je perd tout mes pouvoirs ....   

PS : au fait tu n'as pas répondu à mon post précédant : c'est toi le papa d'un petit garçon de 3 ans ( la personne qui était à côté de mon amie?  mais oui je mêne une enquête pour savoir qui était qui


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> arrête ça ne marche pas... je suis complètement insensible à ce genre de compliment  :rateau:
> 
> P.S. surtout venant d'un Mackie
> 
> ( c'est ça d'avoir une réputation  sur macgé, grillé le mec hé hé   )



tu sais que j'ai des très bon amis chez aubade ?


----------



## Grug (15 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu sais que j'ai des très bon amis chez aubade ?


 Laisse tomber mackie, visiblement c'est à la table que tu as fait du pied toute la soirée


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'attend _Gala_ avec impatience, j'ai eu l'impression que ça flashait plus que d'habitude



moi aussi mais aussi l'edtion doit faire greve en ce moment


----------



## fredmac75 (15 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ...au fait tu n'as pas répondu à mon post précédant : c'est toi le papa d'un petit garçon de 3 ans ( la personne qui était à côté de mon amie?  mais oui je mêne une enquête pour savoir qui était qui



En plein dans le mille... et oui je l'avoue bien humblement. Damned je suis découvert. Ceci dit j'espère que toi et ton amie avez passés une agréable soirée.


----------



## Cillian (15 Avril 2005)

Bonjour, 

Dernier métro + dernier RER.
Ouf! J'ai pu rentrer à bon port cette nuit, mais c'était juste juste.
(Bon d'accord, je l'avoue, j'ai couru)


* Sans la charte j'aurai titré : "Le cul bordé de nouilles". Mais voila, y a la charte.  
J'ai donc préfèré rester poli.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2005)

Voici quelques photos.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

rah golf  :love:


----------



## nektarfl (15 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Toi, oui mais le mackie, tu l'as pas oublié dans le coffre  :mouais:  :rateau:


Non, et pourtant, malgrés la fermeture des quais hier soir, il a été surpris de ne mettre que si peu de temps. En plus il voulait m'expliquer la route moi qui ai habité la commune voisine de la sienne pendant 17 années!!
Golf, je t'ai mis mes photos à disposition comme on en a parlé hier soir. (elles y sont toutes : 88Mo de photos en 8Mpixels)

Pour kathy h, effectivement, j'avais un petit appareil photo avec moi. (j'ai aussi laissé les photos délire de mackie)


----------



## kathy h (15 Avril 2005)

de toute façon je ne veux que du noir et blanc ( ça cache les défaut ) et  avec des retouches photoshop pour virer toutes les imperfections et les rides autour des yeux    

Alors les photos dans un resto avec une lumière cru ( c'est au desssus de mes forces)

ouf je me suis bien cachée .....


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon je ne veux que du noir et blanc ( ça cache les défaut ) et  avec des retouches photoshop pour virer toutes les imperfections et les rides autour des yeux
> 
> Alors les photos dans un resto avec une lumière cru ( c'est au desssus de mes forces)
> 
> ouf je me suis bien cachée .....



note : ne pas utiliser le filtre craquelure sous toshop


----------



## kathy h (15 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note : ne pas utiliser le filtre craquelure sous toshop



c'est clair


----------



## sylko (16 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> rah golf  :love:



Je le trouve très photogénique.


----------



## Arkentielle (16 Avril 2005)

* GLOF*, tu me fais *HONONONTE :* je ne savais pas que tu en étais là quand je n'y étais pas... Tu pourras toujours me vanter ton doigté, moi, je te mets à l'index : la cause est majeur... Faut pas poucer quand même !!! :mouais: 

Bon, maintenant, si vraiment c'était pour commander un Porto...


A part cela, ça semble bien agréable de s'égarer dans Paris, mmmmmmhhhh...


Bisous à Lemmy, Mackie, mini-golf et tout et tout et, pourquoi pas, à tout le reste (de beaux restes d'ailleurs)...:love: :love:


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ou alors fanée la fleur



pas du tout :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

Arkentielle a dit:
			
		

> * GLOF*, tu me fais *HONONONTE :* je ne savais pas que tu en étais là quand je n'y étais pas... Tu pourras toujours me vanter ton doigté, moi, je te mets à l'index : la cause est majeur... Faut pas poucer quand même !!! :mouais:
> 
> Bon, maintenant, si vraiment c'était pour commander un Porto...
> 
> ...



Arkentielle 

que veux-tu, on ne peut pas avoir l'½il constamment...


----------



## golf (16 Avril 2005)

[Note]Bouler rouge ET bannir Lemmy le vieux râleur[/Note]

[Edit]Expulser le suisse qui a pris cette photo[/Edit]


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> [Note]Bouler rouge ET bannir Lemmy le vieux râleur[/Note]



Tu le bannis et je boule rouge ?


----------



## supermoquette (16 Avril 2005)

Arkentielle a dit:
			
		

> * GLOF*




glof  

ça va me rester ça c'est sûr


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> [Note]Bouler rouge ET bannir Lemmy le vieux râleur[/Note]
> [Edit]Expulser le suisse qui a pris cette photo[/Edit]





			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu le bannis et je boule rouge ?



jalouses   



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> glof
> 
> ça va me rester ça c'est sûr



"glofounet" c'est mieux  ​
_il est tellement sensible..._   :rateau:


----------



## golf (16 Avril 2005)

Arkentielle a dit:
			
		

> Bisous à Lemmy, Mackie, mini-golf et tout et tout et, pourquoi pas, à tout le reste (de beaux restes d'ailleurs)...:love: :love:


 :mouais: 
 :rateau: 
 
​
[Edit]Expulser le suisse qui a pris cette photo[/Edit][/QUOTE]
Je viens d'exécuter l'avis d'expulsion il y a 42 minutes :rateau:
Direct TGV   
[Compte rendu]L'individu a vociféré [en vaudois, on a rien compris !] et s'est débattu.
Il a été menotté à son PowerBook et à son fauteuil.
On a mis un DVD de REM et il s'est instantanément calmé [/Compte rendu]


----------



## alèm (16 Avril 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a illuminé ce repas de ta présence :love:



t'es intenable mackie !

à la prochaine AES à lille, c'est pas toi qu'on emmène mais l'autre fils d'amok et de bengilli !     

si glof, il coupe pas là...


----------



## golf (16 Avril 2005)

Tu es le bienvenue


----------



## AOSTE (16 Avril 2005)

Les soirrées avec vous doivent être super agréable!!!


----------



## kathy h (16 Avril 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Les soirrées avec vous doivent être super agréable!!!



oui enfin , n'exagerons pas quand même


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu es le bienvenue



Les présences féminines sont les bienvenues en effet


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> [Edit]Expulser le suisse qui a pris cette photo[/Edit]



C'est fait... :casse: J'ai encore mal au c... au derrière...


----------



## teo (16 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait... :casse: J'ai encore mal au c... au derrière...




Tant que ça reste safe... y'a pas de mal à se faire du bien .

Bon, je sors...


----------



## golf (16 Avril 2005)

[Note]Prévoir un Wurlitzer pour Teo[/Note]


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu es le bienvenue




tu me souhaites la bienvenue ou je suis le bienvenu ?  parce que je serais bien venu si ficelle me l'avait rappelé et si je n'avais pas eu à donner ce moment à ma vie sentimentale. :love:  

message perso : rien que pour te faire les pieds   et t'houspiller pour les sujets AES !


----------



## alèm (17 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tant que ça reste safe... y'a pas de mal à se faire du bien .
> 
> Bon, je sors...



sinon, faut juste des capotes et si besoin un peu de lubrifiant hein ! 

c'est disponible dans toutes les bonnes pharmacies et c'est bon pour votre corps !


----------



## kathy h (17 Avril 2005)

oh la la mes oreilles chastes ne peuvent plus entendre ....  euh non.. c'est plutôt mes yeux qui ne peuvent plus lire..... ( suis-je bête ) 

je vais donc me coucher.. bonne nuit à tous et à toutes....  :love:


----------



## teo (17 Avril 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> sinon, faut juste des capotes et si besoin un peu de lubrifiant hein !
> 
> c'est disponible dans toutes les bonnes pharmacies et c'est bon pour votre corps !




C'était donc exactement ce que je voulais dire. Excusez-moi si je n'ai pas été assez clair 

Tu es le bienvenu, en fait, tout le monde est le/la bienvenu/e...


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2005)

Bon. La prochaine fois, c'est décidé, je m'inscris : humour ravageur, finesse et sens de l'à-propos, ça a l'air vraiment top ces soirées. Et j'essaye de ne pas me gaufrer en scooter deux jours avant (ça, c'est une idée).
C'est quand la prochaine ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

*mode d'emploi ici*


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

C'est par là !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bon. La prochaine fois, c'est décidé, je m'inscris : humour ravageur, finesse et sens de l'à-propos, ça a l'air vraiment top ces soirées. Et j'essaye de ne pas me gaufrer en scooter deux jours avant (ça, c'est une idée).



J'ai dû me tromper de soirée ; les gens avec qui j'ai discuté étaient chiants comme la mort   



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand la prochaine ?



19 mai


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dû me tromper de soirée ; les gens avec qui j'ai discuté étaient chiants comme la mort



C'est ça ! 

Et t'es resté faute de RER pour rentrer c'est ça...  :hein:


_
Remarque tu fais des progrès avec les smileys... Tu vois là je me dis pas directement "Ho mais ce type est parfaitement odieux et inintéressant !!!" _


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça !
> 
> Et t'es resté faute de RER pour rentrer c'est ça...  :hein:
> 
> ...



J'ai surtout parlé avec un vieux monsieur dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom   celui qui m'embête parce que je n'utilise pas suffisamment les smilies


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

Oui oui, je vois que ça a porté ses fruits d'ailleurs...
2 smileys dans un post, tu te surpasses !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Avril 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, je vois que ça a porté ses fruits d'ailleurs...
> 2 smileys dans un post, tu te surpasses !



Je dois couver quelque chose de pas normal


----------



## lumai (18 Avril 2005)

ça doit être ça oui !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je dois couver quelque chose de pas normal



c'est contagieux ?  :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

Bon la prochaine sauterie c'est le 19 mai et dans le 15ème paraît il : génial mon cabinet est dans le 15ème, je serai là ..... ( encore pfff) et oui et cette fois ci faudra trouver un autre système pour les tables ou tourner à mi-repas ( en prenant son assiète biensûr   )


----------



## macinside (18 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Bon la prochaine sauterie c'est le 19 mai et dans le 15ème paraît il : génial mon cabinet est dans le 15ème, je serai là ..... ( encore pfff) et oui et cette fois ci faudra trouver un autre système pour les tables ou tourner à mi-repas ( en prenant son assiète biensûr   )




ou faire un truc plus sélect


----------



## golf (18 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ( en prenant son assiète biensûr   )


Mouarfff...
T'es pas encore une MacGéenne 
Un MacGéen, une MacGéenne sauvegardent d'abord leurs verres :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Avril 2005)

Amen !!! :rateau:


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2005)

Kathy, t'as fait des ravages, m'est avis  Je dis ça avec la neutralité de l'observateur scientifique, bien entendu, l'entomologiste pommeux en quelque sorte 

Dans le XVe, on trouve quoi, en matière de restaurant ?
Sinon, le XVIIIe, c'est pas mal, non   Je connais un viêt-namien succulent (véridique) où l'on tient facilement à 10 avec un chausse-pied ... Je fournis le chausse-pied, cela va de soi 

(et je file l'adresse sans problème, bien sûr)


----------



## golf (18 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Kathy, t'as fait des ravages...


Heuuu...
Faut pas pousser non plus 
Elle a surtout maintenu le mackie en veille permanente et sans économie d'énergie :rateau:

Et si tu veux en savoir plus, tu viens, c'est mieux que des fantasmes devant un écran 

[comme certaines]​


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Kathy, t'as fait des ravages, m'est avis  Je dis ça avec la neutralité de l'observateur scientifique, bien entendu, l'entomologiste pommeux en quelque sorte



alors là pas du tout, personne ne s'est appercu de ma présence, golf a bien raison faut pas exagèrer


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> alors là pas du tout, personne ne s'est appercu de ma présence, golf a bien raison faut pas exagèrer



j'suis un grand timide


----------



## Stargazer (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'suis un grand timide



C'est surtout que t'avais pas tes lunettes ...


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2005)

Moi je veux bien, hein, bon, c'que j'en dis, c'est pour dire. C'est simplement qu'il y en a un qui est resté en apnée ... Ou alors 'faut que je me remette au français.

Sinon, puisque tu connais le coin, y aurait pas un restaurant façon latino (vraiment, pas une c...ie à la tex-mex) ? Un vrai mexicain, un argentin (vers Maubert, y en avait un il y a vingt ans, ah! folle jeunesse), enfin quelque chose à base d'épices, de mezcal et de toute cette sorte de choses.


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

ah non pas dans le 17ème ! 

le 15ème c'est tres bien



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien, hein, bon, c'que j'en dis, c'est pour dire. C'est simplement qu'il y en a un qui est resté en apnée ... Ou alors 'faut que je me remette au français.
> 
> Sinon, puisque tu connais le coin, y aurait pas un restaurant façon latino (vraiment, pas une c...ie à la tex-mex) ? Un vrai mexicain, un argentin (vers Maubert, y en avait un il y a vingt ans, ah! folle jeunesse), enfin quelque chose à base d'épices, de mezcal et de toute cette sorte de choses.




Vers Montparnasse il y en a


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2005)

J'ai écris 18, pas 17.


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai écris 18, pas 17.



18 ou 17 c'est pareil. Pour moi c'est l'ouest ou le centre de Paris comme la dernière fois, comme j'habite déjà à 60 km de paris dans le 78, j'ai pas envie de devoir traverser tout paris avant de prendre l'A 13, 

donc je trouvais que le 15ème c'était une bonne idée ( même si ce n'est pas mon idée au départ )

mais ça peut être vers Montpar par exemple

de toute façon on verra ça, je vais chercher un resto sympa vers Montpar ou plus dans le 15ème au choix



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que t'avais pas tes lunettes ...



Et une Tisane pour papy


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et une Tisane pour papy



un peu de respect, gamine


----------



## Stargazer (18 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Et une Tisane pour papy



Ah la verveine et ses effets !


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2005)

OK pour le XVème. Me rappellera mes débuts à Paris ...

On pourrait peut-être éviter les crèpes, toutefois ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'suis un grand timide



et un grand menteur


----------



## Stargazer (18 Avril 2005)

Bon on évite la rue du Montparnasse alors !


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

Au fait qu'est ce qu'on fait dans le thread du mois d'avril alors qu'on parle du mois de mai et que golf a ouvert un nouveau thread pour le 19 mai hein? !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

pour le restaurant, alain et moi allons "tester" une adresse dans le XVème  (adresse proposée par un participant)


----------



## golf (18 Avril 2005)

Ne chahutez pas le Vieux Râleur comme ça, c'est encore moi qui vait me taper ses ronchonnements :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> OK pour le XVème. Me rappellera mes débuts à Paris ...
> 
> On pourrait peut-être éviter les crèpes, toutefois ...




franchement est-ce que j'ai une tête à manger des crèpes? oup désolée j'ai un bandeau


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Au fait qu'est ce qu'on fait dans le thread du mois d'avril alors qu'on parle du mois de mai et que golf a ouvert un nouveau thread pour le 19 mai hein? !



dès l'adresse définitive connue, on y court


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pour le restaurant, alain et moi allons "tester" une adresse dans le XVème  (adresse proposée par un participant)



Avec Alain et Erick on a testé pour notre part un endroit sympa du côté des Champs samedi soir...  

Mais bon, c'est pour les djeuns. Y a du bruit, des filles, et tout.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Avril 2005)

J'en ai absolument aucune idée !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ne chahutez pas le Vieux Râleur comme ça, c'est encore moi qui vait me taper ses ronchonnements :rateau:



et moi je me paye les deux acolytes en petit comité parfois


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avec Alain et Erick on a testé pour notre part un endroit sympa du côté des Champs samedi soir...
> 
> Mais bon, c'est pour les djeuns. Y a du bruit, des filles, et tout.




pfffff les champs c'est d'un ringard


----------



## golf (18 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Au fait qu'est ce qu'on fait dans le thread du mois d'avril alors qu'on parle du mois de mai et que golf a ouvert un nouveau thread pour le 19 mai hein? !


1/ on attend que je poste des photos 
2/ mieux vaut flooder ici tant qu'on a pas arrêté le retau et mis les listes 

 

Après, comme d'hab, je ferme  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avec Alain et Erick on a testé pour notre part un endroit sympa du côté des Champs samedi soir...
> 
> Mais bon, c'est pour les djeuns. Y a du bruit, des filles, et tout.



tu ne devais pas partir samedi matin ou dans la journée


----------



## Stargazer (18 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> et moi je me paye les deux acolytes en petit comité parfois



C'est ce qu'on appelle être entre le marteau et l'enclume ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu ne devais pas partir samedi matin ou dans la journée



Visiblement non.


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avec Alain et Erick on a testé pour notre part un endroit sympa du côté des Champs samedi soir...
> 
> Mais bon, c'est pour les djeuns. Y a du bruit, des filles, et tout.



Mmmhhhhh .... Du bruit, des filles ... Pas besoin d'être djeune pour y aller   
Quoique, maintenant que je suis père de famille ...   
Bon, je vote pas encore Sa..... Ooooopppsss ! J'allais faire de la politique  :rose: 

C'est pas autorisé, ça, la politique ? Hein ?


----------



## kathy h (18 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> 1/ on attend que je poste des photos
> 2/ mieux vaut flooder ici tant qu'on a pas arrêté le retau et mis les listes
> 
> 
> ...



quoi des Photos? ou ça?  quand ça ? quoi ça? qui ça? et en couleur en plus?? grrrr

je crois que je vais aller me coucher je ne veux pas voir ça


----------



## bompi (18 Avril 2005)

A moins que la jeunesse ne se mesure à la promptitude à répondre aux posts.
Là, je suis bon pour la gériatrie


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Avril 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'on appelle être entre le marteau et l'enclume ?



c'est tout juste si lemmy ne vient pas avec une liste de tous les posts où je n'ai pas mis de smilies, où j'ai été un peu brusque, ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> c'est tout juste si lemmy ne vient pas avec une liste de tous les posts où je n'ai pas mis de smilies, où j'ai été un peu brusque, ...



j'ai pas trouvé de benne suffisamment grande    :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas trouvé de benne suffisamment grande    :rateau:



tu as un camion blanc


----------



## golf (18 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avec Alain et Erick on a testé pour notre part un endroit sympa du côté des Champs samedi soir...
> 
> Mais bon, c'est pour les djeuns. Y a du bruit, des filles, et tout.





			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> tu ne devais pas partir samedi matin ou dans la journée


WebO, on poste *avant* la fumette et la tisane du soir 

Pitch, c'était vendredi et je l'ai expulsé samedi 



			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qu'on appelle être entre le marteau et l'enclume ?


T'es marteau de traiter le Vieux Râleur d'enclume :rateau:


----------



## iTof (18 Avril 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas trouvé de benne suffisamment grande    :rateau:


 amène ton Power Book alors, ça se fait pour des AES


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Avril 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> amène ton Power Book alors, ça se fait pour des AES



on évite pour ne pas parler que du mac et de macgeneration   la benne ne sert pas à grand chose non plus


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> on évite pour ne pas parler que du mac et de macgeneration



la derniere fois, j'avais une bonne excuse  :rose:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la derniere fois, j'avais une bonne excuse  :rose:



Tu voulais nous montrer ton site personnel ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avec Alain et Erick on a testé pour notre part un endroit sympa du côté des Champs samedi soir...
> 
> Mais bon, c'est pour les djeuns. Y a du bruit, des filles, et tout.



Vous pouvez dire ce que vous voudrez, je ne retournerai pas à l'Indianna  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## fbethe (19 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

Tout simplement merci à tous de votre gentillesse et merci aux organisateurs.


Frédéric


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Vous pouvez dire ce que vous voudrez, je ne retournerai pas à l'Indianna  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



golf, ça s'appelle comment le truc où on est allé?  :love: Pis j'm'en fous, j'étais là en touriste. 



			
				fbethe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout simplement merci à tous de votre gentillesse (...)



Pas de conclusions hâtives...


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la derniere fois, j'avais une bonne excuse  :rose:



on est pas trop formel quand même ! et puis ton site avait de quoi intéresser certains !   c'est juste qu'il ya tellement de sujets dont on peut parler en dehors ! mais la sortie du PB en public si elle n'est pas proscrite, n'est pas une obligation non plus  Affaire de goût et d'opportunité  et de réseau wifi aussi !

Pour la prochaine fois, je vous laisse voir l'endroit (j'aime pas s les Champs  ) mais faudra apprendre de nos expériences, les rencontres entre les deux tablées ont été un peu _coupées_ dans leur élan, la table en long a ses inconvénients, la table en rond, pas forcément plus agréable... et encore tout dépend du nombre des convives ! Ne vous demanderait-on pas _simplement_ la quadrature du cercle, messieurs les GO ?
A voir: un repas plus rapide (mais pas trop quand même ! mais style entrée-plat ou plat-dessert), suivi par des retrouvailles dans un bar propice aux changements de places, aux cafés et bières ? J'ai vraiment apprécié l'after au pub, et si on la fait plus tôt, d'autres pourraient s'y joindre, sans peur de louper le dernier métro ou train..
Enfin, voilà mon avis.
Et merci encore à Frédéric pour avoir été notre hôte et aux GO pour leur difficile tâche d'organisation  



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> golf, ça s'appelle comment le truc où on est allé?  :love: Pis j'm'en fous, j'étais là en touriste.



Le pub après le restau, c'était le Mayflower ou un nom classique américain dans le genre, mais là, ça m'est sorti un peu de la tête (_Leffe-toi... et marche_...  )


----------



## WebOliver (19 Avril 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Le pub après le restau, c'était le Mayflower ou un nom classique américain dans le genre, mais là, ça m'est sorti un peu de la tête (_Leffe-toi... et marche_...  )



Je parlais du truc des Champs... :love:


----------



## ficelle (19 Avril 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais nous montrer ton site personnel ?



c'est surtout que j'arrivais du boulot 

et puis j'ai pu faire une petite demo de teamzone à Valentin


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais du truc des Champs... :love:



Je vous dis de suite, du côté des Champs, j'ai pas les moyens pour l'Asian ou ses équivalents. C'est fort _à la mode_ comme endroit mais uniquement si on peut passer ça en frais ou si on y est invité


----------



## golf (19 Avril 2005)

Pour couper court, on a pas l'intention de trouver un restau du côté des champs, il y en a tant et plus ailleurs 
On a simplement dîné à la Chicago Pizza Pie Factory mais qui n'est plus du tout ce qu'elle fut dans le temps


----------



## kathy h (19 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pour couper court, on a pas l'intention de trouver un restau du côté des champs, il y en a tant et plus ailleurs
> On a simplement dîné à la Chicago Pizza Pie Factory mais qui n'est plus du tout ce qu'elle fut dans le temps



Alors tant mieux car la Champs c'est sans moi


----------



## nektarfl (19 Avril 2005)

Golf a enfin pu rappatrier mes photos hier soir, il faut qu'il les traite maintenant (88Mo quand même), heureusement qu'on peut grâce à nos mac transférer d'ordinateur à ordinateur directement.   pour Golf qui essayait de les reprendre de la mauvaise manière. (Aïe pas taper - pas taper)


----------



## kathy h (19 Avril 2005)

nektarfl a dit:
			
		

> Golf a enfin pu rappatrier mes photos hier soir, il faut qu'il les traite maintenant (88Mo quand même), heureusement qu'on peut grâce à nos mac transférer d'ordinateur à ordinateur directement.   pour Golf qui essayait de les reprendre de la mauvaise manière. (Aïe pas taper - pas taper)



J'espère que tu as supprimé toutes celles ou je n'étais pas à mon avantage, c'est à dire toute..


----------



## bompi (19 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu as supprimé toutes celles ou je n'étais pas à mon avantage, c'est à dire toute..


Ça y est, elle fait sa coquette ! Tsss....
Qu'est-ce que je devrais dire moi, après la prochaine bouffe : "euh ! tu peux virer toutes celles où j'ai un gros pif ? Hein ? toutes alors. OK  ..."

NB : pour mon gros pif, j'ai un point de vue objectif imparable : mes niños ("t'a un gros pif, papi, ouuuuaaaahhhhh !!")


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu as supprimé toutes celles ou je n'étais pas à mon avantage, c'est à dire toute..


Pile ou face


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pile ou face



C'est forcément face


----------



## kathy h (20 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Pile ou face



Ni l'un ni l'autre : grrrrr


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2005)

*En iMovieTheater : *

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005... 

ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...


*Brut sans le décorum [plus rapide] :*

ÆSParis, bouffe d'avril 2005...

ÆSParis, bouffe de mars 2005... 
ÆSParis, bouffe de février 2005...
ÆSParis, bouffe de janvier 2005...


La suite à l'occasion de la bouffe du mois de mai...


----------

